# Upload your current wallpaper (continued)



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

They are. I see them in antique stores now going for high prices. Now I wish I had kept mine, and bought a few others!


----------



## JCS (Mar 10, 2005)

Back on wallpapers, heres what I have right now.......


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 10, 2005)

I've seen them!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 11, 2005)

That is a nice shot!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow, its a Lancaster thats the size of a fighter!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

here's mine..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

Heres mine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 13, 2005)

mine's better..........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 13, 2005)

Crap wheels... 

All fifty-one of my cars have their stock wheels attached...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

This car was MADE for this track


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 13, 2005)

Something makes me doubt that


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 13, 2005)

If anything, it should be the body roll... 


CC, is that the 'Ring?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2005)

looks like it...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 14, 2005)

No this is the ring...

*insert picture of arse here*

Lanc, that was a lucky guess 

Heres my lastest exploit in my Audi Nuvolari...


----------



## Archangel (Mar 18, 2005)

this is my current wallpaper.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 18, 2005)

Nice, what plane is it?


----------



## Archangel (Mar 18, 2005)

F-15 eagle


----------



## NightHawk (Mar 18, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

*BREAKING NEWS: Unidentified flying object discovered in Gran Turismo 4! Driver of the CLK GTR says it was just a cone he hit whilst doing a 360 degree spin at 280mph, but French Scientists insist it is a German Secret Project, and are duly preparing for another invasion.*


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 18, 2005)

The F-15 and Mig-29 pics are cool! 
So cool, I've stolen them.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 18, 2005)

lovin that F-15 pic............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 18, 2005)

Fine, im sure GrG will appreciate my pics


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 18, 2005)

I like the F-15, Nuvolari, and first flying cone...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 19, 2005)

Stiff suspension + Bumpy street circuit = Hardcore 2 wheel action


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 20, 2005)

how do you get those screenies??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 20, 2005)

I put my USB pen into the PS2 and then save them on there. Then I put the pen into the front of the computer and copy em straight into my folder! 8)


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey, I've got some kickin pictures to share, how do you upload picture files?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 15, 2005)

Save it as a JPEG in a convenient folder, and then find it using the browse button on the attachments section when you make a new post. 

If it's a gargantos picture, it works much better for all if you shrink it down to a more managable size first. 

(Yes, Pasty boy, I am glowering in your general direction! )


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks!

Check this out for starters, I go to Texas A&M, we had alot of flyovers for the football season, had some hornets, apaches, and these falcons.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 16, 2005)

and my favorite bomber... anyone have any other pictures of the b36? the are very few and far between.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 16, 2005)

There's a couple in the Picture Album here


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

That arena view picture is pretty wild!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2005)

I have a bunch of B-36 pics. Here are a few...

Most, if not all of these are courtesy of the USAF.


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks for this pics, it's hard to believe that it dwarfs the b29 like that...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2005)

I love all the grease stains on the tarmac - Treehuggers would have a nightmare if they saw that!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 17, 2005)

That pic with the people on the wing is great! 8)


Heres my wallpaper...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

I've said it before: I like it!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

ok then CC can you tell me anything about that particular sabre??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 17, 2005)

Is that the "Golden Apple" Sabre at Duxford?


----------



## sunny91 (Apr 17, 2005)

the sky as wallpaper..

regards,

sunny91


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

That's kinda cool!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

yes MM it is, although next time i ask CC something, let him answer it yeah??


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry Lanc, only trying to help


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

i know............


----------



## Aggie08 (Apr 18, 2005)

another one of my favorite wallpapers...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2005)

wow great pic!!


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 18, 2005)

I like it, Aggie! 

Mine's just me flying a Corsair Mk.II, as one of the FAA's Canadian pilots.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2005)

Here is my latest one, although I am due to change it soon. Just me and the family in November of 2004, after my presentation on the P-40 Warhawk and Operation Torch.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 19, 2005)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yes MM it is, although next time i ask CC something, let him answer it yeah??



No no, *do* let MM answer it, for two reasons:

1) My internet at home has gone skew-if, having to use school to post here.
2) I didnt know that, and why would I? I was just looking for good pictures of Sabres, I wasnt bothered one bit about where it was.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2005)

i just thought i'd try and catch you out a bit that's all.......


----------



## Bushranger (May 10, 2005)

My beautiful bird...


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2005)

Nice! Good restoration on that one too! Here is my latest:


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 10, 2005)

Ey Archangel,

Is that a shorter version of the Gotha Go-229? And it was the first aircraft with an ejection seat wasnt it?

Greetings!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

what the??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

Actually I think the He-162 had the first ejector seat. Not sure though.

Heres my wp...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 10, 2005)

Mine


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

yes CC if you read his post, he mentions the Go-229 with refrence to the He-162, then he says "And it was the first aircraft with an ejection seat wasnt it?" also with refrence to the he-162............


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

No it doesnt...



> Ey Archangel,
> 
> Is that a shorter version of the Gotha Go-229? And it was the first aircraft with an ejection seat wasnt it?
> 
> Greetings!



See?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 10, 2005)

i'm right, both questions are obviously with refrence to annother plane, namely the He-162 i believe..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 10, 2005)

No. Read the post again. It clearly states "*GOTHA GO-229*"  My god, are you blind?


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 11, 2005)

Euh, I was clearly mentioning the G0 229 and i wasnt refering to anything else. But anyway. Cool aircraft!

And heres mine!


----------



## evangilder (May 11, 2005)

Nice DC-3! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 15, 2005)

The old Voodoo out by the airport. It really should be moved indoors, because it's not being looked after very well.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 15, 2005)

I remember seeing that the last time I was in Halifax (1987). At that time it was there just a few years. Boy I feel like an old fart!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 15, 2005)

It just sits out there all winter long, and nothing is ever really done to maintain it. There used to be some planes on static display outside at CFB Shearwater: S-2 Tracker, F2H Banshee, Avenger, Harvard, and a Sikorsky H04S. They were finally moved indoors at the aviation museum and restored, because the elements were taking their toll on them. The same should be done to this Voodoo. The salt air around here is murder on things like that.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 15, 2005)

My wallpaper, from my last Clutch show in Reading, PA.......


----------



## JCS (May 16, 2005)

Heres mine right now....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful! *Steals*


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (May 17, 2005)

My current wallpaper


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Hehe thats pretty good


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

so many people wouldn't get that...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

A couple of Jedi/Sith related ones. In the spirit of the new Star Wars movie.


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

There's no counter for the old fluorescent tube through the spine ploy is there Skim. Other than a 100watt bulb up the snozz of course. 
My latest paper.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Heres mine:


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Like yer Sig Skim. keep it


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 29, 2005)

Thanks. I think I _will_ keep it for a while.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 29, 2005)

Mine now...


----------



## AARP Hurricane (May 29, 2005)

My current background


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Terrific Les. When Starwars was Starwars.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Nice pic AARP! 8) Czech markings right?

Welcome! Enjoy your stay


----------



## Blitzkrieg Bop (Jun 1, 2005)

No, they are dutch markings. see: http://www.angelfire.com/sd2/spitfirefactory/MK732.htm for more info.

My teacher from my aviation school leaded the restoration on this monster. He himselfe (Jack van Egmond) had an incident with this particular aircraft: 

*27-08-1995:-Landing accident in England ( pilot Jack van Egmond )Major damage on the airframe and on the prop. Aircraft fitted with new spars, 1 undercarriage leg from MLM (Spitfire H-1 ), new flaps and wingtip. Damaged prop blades changed with new ones, construction by Hoffman ( Germany )ACCT 380:41.*

U can find it in the diary on this particualar site: http://www.angelfire.com/sd2/spitfirefactory/MK732.htm 

But he still lives and still flies.. Ive got one lucky teacher...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 1, 2005)

Certainly lucky! Good to see that there are people like him on the other side of the pond as dedicated as our guys at the CAF!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 1, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## GT (Jun 19, 2005)

Update.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 19, 2005)

Great pic!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

Its only a model 

Isnt it?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 20, 2005)

yes i think it is, but an amazingly good one........


----------



## JCS (Jun 20, 2005)

Thats gotta be a model, something about the lighting just doesnt look right.


----------



## ricardo (Jun 20, 2005)

[/img]


----------



## JCS (Jun 20, 2005)

You have to upload the image by clicking "Browse" button on the bottom of the Post Reply page, then find the image on your comp and hit submit.


----------



## ricardo (Jun 20, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 21, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 22, 2005)

man that's one seriously long straight.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 22, 2005)

Damn right. 2.5 - 3km I reckon.


----------



## Beni (Jun 23, 2005)

this is my wallpaper...amazing


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Wow, that is a great picture! Im stealing it! 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 15, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## trackend (Jul 15, 2005)

my PC at work


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 15, 2005)

Nice pic Trackend! that looks awesome! 8)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

I had that one for a while to P-38 Pilot...

My current one:


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 15, 2005)

Those look great. But trackie, where are the shark teeth on those Sea Kings?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

this's mine but it's stretched a bit.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool. I hate stretched wallpaers, I just center them and have the space around the edge.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

actually it still comes out really well.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool, not pexelated? Bonus. But then again I think I have my screen at a higher res so it would probably be worse for me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 15, 2005)

welcome to my desktop!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Typical, Just as I read this thread the other 2 conversations I had open decided it was time to go, so I now only have one window open and I look like a larry


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 15, 2005)

Cool guys. How did you get pictures of your screen though?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 15, 2005)

Press the "Print screen" key on the keyboard, next to F12.


----------



## GT (Jul 15, 2005)

Update.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 15, 2005)

My desktop.


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 15, 2005)

Grand Central...







Fade to Black...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

blimey  and 11:44, dude!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Holy crap, Wolf!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Crikey


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

I know guys that have their desktop full at work. I like it a bit less cluttered! Here's mine.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Ok, dumbass question time again. After the print screen part, where do you look for the snapshot of your desktop that you've just taken? I can't seem to locate it.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

It's in memory. Open MS Paint and do an edit->Paste. Then you can save it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 16, 2005)

Jesus evan, i dont think ive seen someone with so many open programs in their tray before...

Damn!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

We used to have as many as that, but then I deleted half of em to free up some RAM...

Nice wallpaper Evan! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the info, evan. Here's my current one.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Badass 8) I havent played PF in ages.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

That's not the worst of it, Les! I keep alot of stuff running like that, always have. But then, I am running 2 GB of RAM, so I don't normally have any memory issues. I have had it 2x as full, just to see how the machine would perform. I know, I'm a geek!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 16, 2005)

For some reason I cant pull up a picture of my desktop but thats ok. I dont like to put alot of stuff on my desktop.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

pilot, in that picture, isn't that a Boeing Vertol CH-47, not a UH-30??


----------



## JCS (Jul 16, 2005)

Heres mine right now.........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

I pointed that out in another thread. In fact, I don't think there's such thing as a Bell UH-30 and the Sea Knight is a CH-46. Since it's a Chinook in the picture - it's a CH-47.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Cool JCS 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Well having been in Africa for a while I have a selection that I alternate between. Here they are:

I saved a few of the backgrounds too, they are all very nice.

EDIT: Reduced photo size


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i aint too keen on the animal ones but the first two are great........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 17, 2005)

Scared of the iccle puddy cats are we? 

Nice pics! 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2005)

P38 Pilot said:


> For some reason I cant pull up a picture of my desktop but thats ok. I dont like to put alot of stuff on my desktop.



Sorry about the mistake. When i got it of the website it said that.


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

Found this earlier today its now my work team wallpaper im on the left


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

Just changed mine


----------



## trackend (Jul 18, 2005)

For some reason CC my print screen key doesnt work any Ideas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

HA! CC's not chatting to anyone!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

I only have 7 contacts, and they only come out to play after 6 o clock


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

hey, i'm on before then, i just appear off line 'till someone i want to talk to comes online


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 18, 2005)

I feel sorry for my contacts. As soon as they pop online, I POUNCE AND THERES NO ESCAPE


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

you don't with me


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2005)

Well now you both are on my MSN Messenger!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 18, 2005)

yeah we just spoke lol..........

hehe, patrick...........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 18, 2005)

Yeah we did!  But what is so funny about my name though?
I am I missing something?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 18, 2005)

In keeping with the PF theme, I've changed mine too.
Ready to go below for tea, after having splashed two Bettys and a trio of Franks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

show off


----------



## superunknown (Jul 19, 2005)

Nothing to do with aircraft but what the hell, can anyone name the band?
Plan_D you already know so keep your trap shut


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2005)

I give up. Whats the name of the band?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh, I know, I know! Alright, I'll keep quiet...but I still know. He knows I know.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 19, 2005)

OK I GIVE UP NOW. Whats the name of the band? Plan_D if your on could you please tell us.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

The band was formed in 1984 - and it was a huge Seattle band! One of the four fathers of Grunge. And that's all I'm saying.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

Soundgarden... But its a later pic because Ben is there....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh. Never heard of them.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

It was about bloody time someone got it.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

I dont think Ive ever met anyone whose never heard of Soundgarden before...

P-38, u dont happen to be one of those RAP monkeys, are u???


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

I hope not...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 20, 2005)

I hate rap. I think its stupid. I like listening to old war era music. Ex. "Over there."


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

> I like listening to old war era music. Ex. "Over there."


Dude, u need to get out more...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)




----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 20, 2005)

What's wrong with listening to Big Band/Swing?  


Here's the WP I'm using today in honor of Apollo 11... and my Dad, who worked on Apollo and every space program up to the ISS... wish he were still here...








Fade to Black...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 20, 2005)

Theres nothing wrong with big band/swing music... He's talking war music...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, I do get out alot.I just dont like punk music or rap but if there is something i like ill listen to it. Oh and look what i found too!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmmm... to most folks I've come across Big Band _is_ war music... 
but you can call it what you wanna call it and I'll call it what it is...  

Peter-three-eight, I rather like your latest... but then what red-blooded male wouldn't?


Now that July 20th has come and gone, this is the WP I'm using. Reduced in size to fit here...







Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

_"...but then what red-blooded male wouldn't?"_

A gay one? Unless they've got blue blood or something. Maybe that's why they're gay! Wrong coloured blood!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Nah, they bleed red. 




(At this point, NS has just opened himself up for a comment or two. Will the vultures respond? Stay tuned!  )


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

Must...resist attack on NS...must...can't...


..........



...yeah, I'm sure you've split a few in your time, eh, NS!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey, his head was already stuffed up his ass when I found him officer! Really!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 21, 2005)

Im not going to even bother.... Ughhhh! Gay guys FREAK me out! :-


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Jul 21, 2005)

I guess you'd have to be from the USA to understand the term 'red-blooded'... then again some folks here in the US don't understand it...


Fade to Black...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 22, 2005)

Ok... Lets get of the subject about gays. Now lets get this straight,(  Straight as in not gay!  ) back to Wallpaper. Im using my dad's laptop so i dont have any of my wallpaper favorites.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Mmmmm...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2005)

Thats great!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

yeah that's pretty cool CC............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice CC!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2005)

This will make a great WP


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2005)

Heres another...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Consider it stolen! (By me)


----------



## evangilder (Jul 24, 2005)

The B-17 and the Mig 3 both look great, guys!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks Evanglider!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

I used to have that MiG-3 one for a while...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i think it's too dark for me..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

I find dark wallpapers more aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i don't........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

Light ones just piss me off. As such, im already bored of my B-29 one and looking for a new one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2005)

i, like my siggys, keep my backgrounds for ages lol........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 24, 2005)

This one ill be keeping for a while...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 24, 2005)

Now _that's_ cool!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 24, 2005)

Cool pics!


----------



## VF-1_von (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Jul 25, 2005)

Nice shot of Yeager's ride!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 25, 2005)

That B-17 is Sally B, by the way.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2005)

pffftt, look how loose that formation is.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 25, 2005)

I think you'll find its tight as a virgin.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2005)

*DING* taking it a bat far wasn't that 

and look at the lower 3 aircraft!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh BTW, Piss on Yeager....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Aw, c'mon Les, tell us how you really feel!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 26, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh BTW, Piss on Yeager....



Yeager - Arrogant old SOB!!!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, I know. But you do have to respect that he is a WWII vet. Other than that...flame away!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

Well...he _did_ break the sound barrier.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

That is debatable, actually. He is the first one to _officially_ break the sound barrier.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 26, 2005)

True.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2005)

But I will agree that he is arrogant. I never met him personally, but I know of others who have.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 26, 2005)

Ive met him before, couple times, and aside from the fact that he's a vet and did his part, i dont like him or his attitude... 

Watched him blow off a 12 year old kid for an autograph, told him he should have come earlier.... My Dad called him on it and had words with him, and had to be seperated... Pretty funny....

George Welsh, the hero of Pearl Harbor, was the first man to break the sound barrier, diving an XP-86.....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 27, 2005)

Wow, I didn't know about that experience. I had heard he was arrogant, but that's just messed up. Good for your dad though.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 27, 2005)

George Welsh, eh? Yeah that name rings a bell. Besides the Pearl Harbor part, I mean. I knew of him from that already.

As for Yeager, it sounds like he's a grade A dick. In the few documentary interviews I'd seen of him, you'd never have guessed it. He seemed like a pretty laid back guy.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 27, 2005)

There's reports of Luftwaffe pilots breaking the sound barrier during a power dive in World War 2. There's a big difference between officially breaking the sound barrier and just breaking it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 27, 2005)

yes and yeagar was the first to do it in level flight, not in a dive.....


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 27, 2005)

Yeager, dont know him but he does sound like a cocky prep.


----------



## trackend (Jul 28, 2005)

Gone mono chrome for a while


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2005)

I certainly wouldnt want to be the pilot in that cockpit...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

Me either. Looking at the left wing damage, I wonder if that was a ground loop.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

that's odd, there are very few marks on the ground, her prop must have been spinning as she hit, but there's no skid marks on the ground!! (please, try and refrain from skid mark jokes)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 28, 2005)

Maybe that isnt its orginal resting location.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 28, 2005)

true.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Either way, it's one helluva mess. Boy!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, who flew it certainly made a complete mess of it doing something near the ground


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2005)

Both wingtips are damaged, so I would say his clipped his right wingtip on the ground, then over compensated for his error and slammed the left wing hard, hit the ground, and then flipped his kite over from the prop strike...

Looking at the cockpit damage, the pilot may have died from that wreck... Pretty sever damage going all the way aft of the cockpit...

And they are dropping the plane back to the ground, not picking it up...


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 28, 2005)

Man... imagine the fear that german pilot went through!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

It probably happened so fast the pilot had time to react and that was it... No time to panic or be scared...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

what, not even a little but


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

Im with Lanc. I would have screamed and crapped myself!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

I wouldnt...probably  When im in danger of dying im like "Yeeha!"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

You may as well enjoy the moment...you only die once!  Thats why I want to die by having a massive accident whilst driving through the alps.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

Ok CC, your freaking me out now.'


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Preferably whilst being hunted down by someone in a Cobra. Mmmmm, heaven


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

I guess that could be some fun right there!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Also being chased by armed Italian police...DAMN thats making me randy


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

I wouldnt mind be hunted by some U.S. Army Rangers!!  They could capture and interrogate me!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Now _you're_ freakin' _me_ out.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

See, im having fun


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Really? You look kinda bored.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Oh im bored right now you know, thats why i keep making pictures like this


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Buddy, you need therapy or a hobby or something!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

Or both


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Nice...no really!...it was...nice...yeah...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 30, 2005)

I think I need to go to bed and wind down... 

Until then here's one of my philosophies on life


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Umm, alrighty then..


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 30, 2005)

CC and I are having fun!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Why are you laughing at me?  I cant help who I am


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

pervert.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Whos a pervert?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

let me see, whoever it was that posted the cartoon picture of the boy in his underpants........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

You're a pervert for having ass in your name


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

well it could be refering to adult ass!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Even worse, it means that you are the victim of paedophilia


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 31, 2005)

What?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

he just called you a pervert and a paedophile


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Hey now, the straw dogs out in the street 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2005)

? ? ?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Im writing the answers on chep paper napkins 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry, im in a lyrical mood


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

i like it!! 

and who's emma *wink wink nudge nudge*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

One of Holly and Rosies friends


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 1, 2005)

Check it out! Im on the bar! Look at "Patrick." Thats me!


----------



## JCS (Aug 4, 2005)

Heres my current one......


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2005)

great picture........


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2005)

superb wallpaper JCS


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 4, 2005)

Thats a great pic!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2005)

although in saying that i doubt i'd have it as one of my backgrounds....


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2005)

Well of course not Lanc. We couldn't expect you to have a background with _American_ planes!


----------



## marconi (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 5, 2005)

Nice! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2005)

Here is my current one.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 7, 2005)

Good one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice Gnomey! Ill have too put my current wallpaper on here...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice one! 8)


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

Ok heres mine....


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

I like it! 
So much that I just scooped it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Me too


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice P-38 Pilot!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

Thats ok! Steal anything you want!


----------



## JCS (Aug 8, 2005)

I just changed mine to this....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

Juicy! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

That's pretty cool too, JCS.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice JCS!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweeeeeeet! Another one for my ever growing collection. 
Nice one.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 8, 2005)

Awesome! I got bored so i changed mine to this.


----------



## JCS (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice P-38 Pilot!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 8, 2005)

That's a great shot! I would be proud of that pic.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

Keep 'em comin' boys!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 9, 2005)

..


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks guys! Awesome background CC!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice! I always like seeing CAF aircraft! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 9, 2005)

Especially a big, four-engined beauty like that one, eh?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 9, 2005)

Yup! Not too many units of the CAF have the resources to support a bird that size.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 9, 2005)

Nice CC!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah. Nothing like seeing a B-29 taxing to the runway!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 10, 2005)

Nothing like seeing a B-29. Beautiful birds.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 11, 2005)

Yeah it is cool, But i actually like the B-17 better.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 11, 2005)

I cant see why....B-29's kick ass!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 13, 2005)

They are great bombers, but i was i liked how most B-17s were painted and had more design to them. Every B-29 i have seen is the shiny metal outer laying.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

That looks best. Olive Drab sucks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2005)

New wallpaper...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting. Is that Yuri's Revenge game really any good? I've heard mixed opinions about it. Obviously I've never played it myself.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2005)

olive drab B-29s look better than bare metal ones.......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 23, 2005)

Yeah. Olive Drab rules!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Interesting. Is that Yuri's Revenge game really any good? I've heard mixed opinions about it. Obviously I've never played it myself.



I like it, you need Red Alert 2 to play it though, Yuris Revenge is an Add-on. I can waste hours playing it!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> olive drab B-29s look better than bare metal ones.......



Ummm....No...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm with CC on this. The polished aluminum looks better.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree with that too. It looked better silver. The green paint job makes it look like a giant flying cucumber.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 24, 2005)

Which is why girls like the lanc and P-38 Pilot like it.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

If you say so. :-"


----------



## P38 Pilot (Aug 24, 2005)

Whatever. It looks better on B-17s and B-25s. Here my current background.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2005)

Nice CC and P-38 Pilot!
I will agree with CC Silver B-29 are so much better than Olive Drab ones!


----------



## BlackWolf3945 (Aug 24, 2005)

Blue B-29 anyone?






Actually, this is a 'what if' P2B-2S. No, there weren't really any blue B-29s... at least not that I'm aware of...


Truth be told, I prefer black-bellied B-29s myself... especially when they have yellow sprayed all over 'em...







Here's my current wallpaper...





Click for full size image


Fade to Black...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 24, 2005)

You know what though? It actually looks damn cool in that blue scheme!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

You're right, it does!

The silver and yellow one though...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

The black bellied one looks quite artistic! Olive drab looks nice on Mustangs which was pointed out earlier. But it just looks wrong on a B-29 - the aluminium looks much better.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 25, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> The silver and yellow one though...


Yeah, I was trying to figure that one out. It looks like it's just covered in primer.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 25, 2005)

god you guys have no taste the olive drab B-29s look great! if i ever make a b-29 model it might be olive drab...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Sacrilege 

Bare Alumunium is much better 8) Olive Drab is just that - _DRAB_


----------



## JCS (Aug 25, 2005)

Heres mine now...not really in much of a plane mood at the moment...


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

Olive drab is nice on the right planes, like a Mustang.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

Yes on some planes it does though...not sure about the P-51D though. Earlier models maybe. P-38's look good in it too.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 25, 2005)

I think it looks nice on the P-51D as well as older models. Maybe it was because all the Ds were aluminium at Duxford and "Old Crow" stood out. 

By the way, that picture is amazing but taking it would prove to be quite a dilema - I have split my folders into aircraft type under service and country i.e Supermarine Spitfire>RAF>UK ...well, what the hell would I put that picture under!?!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 25, 2005)

On some it does, I like it on the Mustang and it does look to shabby on the P-38 either. The B-29 looks pretty cool in blue though  not sure about the yellow bellied one though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 25, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I think it looks nice on the P-51D as well as older models. Maybe it was because all the Ds were aluminium at Duxford and "Old Crow" stood out.
> 
> By the way, that picture is amazing but taking it would prove to be quite a dilema - I have split my folders into aircraft type under service and country i.e Supermarine Spitfire>RAF>UK ...well, what the hell would I put that picture under!?!



Mines in my folder of P-38's, because the P-38 takes priority over anyother aircraft in photos...But may I suggest you create a new folder for multiple aircraft shots


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 6, 2005)

Heres my wallpaper. USAF Thunderbirds! (I actually like the Blue Angels better because they have a base in Alabama!)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 6, 2005)

You don't hear much about the Thunderbirds up this way, but everyone knows of the Blue Angels. They've done several airshows here. The first time I saw them as a kid, they still flew A-4 Skyhawks.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2005)

I remember them flying the A4s and the F4s too. I remember the thunderbirds flying the T-38s too. Even though I was in the Air Force, I think the Blue Angels are better. It's not even close..


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Sep 7, 2005)

Mine's, uh. Different.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2005)

mine at the mo


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 7, 2005)

Um...How do you get a picture of your screen????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 7, 2005)

I had to ask that a short time ago too. Just hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard and then go to MS Paint (or Photo Shop or whatever) and then "edit", "copy", and save it from there.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice one Lanc! Love the swirling contrail effect.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah i think it's a great pic.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 8, 2005)

Mine at the moment..


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## JCS (Sep 8, 2005)

Heres mine....

Nice sig BTW evan....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks, JCS. Nice wallpaper!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 8, 2005)

Zerum, please don't post links like that here. We don't want to get labelled as a porn site by the internet police.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 9, 2005)

damn i missed it........


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 9, 2005)

Heres one 4 u Lanc....

http://www.onlinepornisforlosers.com


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice jcs!

lol les


----------



## toffigd (Sep 9, 2005)

ORP Gen. K. Pulaski (Oliver Hazard Perry class)


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2005)

Nice toffigd!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Something I never would have thought to see when I first joined the Navy. An OHP flying the Polish flag. Great pic.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 9, 2005)

Cool one. Nice skimmer craft, eh, NS?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Sure. We prefer to think of them as "targets" though. 
(The ship, not specifically the Polish.  )


----------



## toffigd (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey NS, I also never thought to see an OHP with Polish flag


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

It's been so long now, but does the Polish Navy still use any old Russian craft? I know they have at least one Kilo class submarine, but what about the older Soviet stuff? Any of that still kicking around?


----------



## toffigd (Sep 9, 2005)

Unfortunately - yes, although not much. ORP Warszawa was a few days ago towed to Gdansk to get her scratched (is it a proper word?).

But we still got 2 missile attack boats (old and useless) Osa class:
http://www.mw.mil.pl/index.php?akcja=osa

A Kilo class sub (a magnificent sub, although a bit too big as for the Baltic):
http://www.mw.mil.pl/index.php?akcja=orzel

2 missile boats Tarantul class (not long time ago there were 4 of them in service):
http://www.mw.mil.pl/index.php?akcja=tarantul

Also not long time ago, 2 Foxtrot class subs (ORP Wilk ORP Dzik) were put out of service and scratched (still not sure if it's proper word ).


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 9, 2005)

Scratched is a proper word, but I think you mean "scrapped". Thanks for the info.


----------



## toffigd (Sep 10, 2005)

Ah yes! Scrapped  

(Pic taken in July, when ORP Warszawa was still in naval base.)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice picture.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 10, 2005)

For some reason, when ever i try to put my wallpaper on here it says bmp extension not allowed.


----------



## JCS (Sep 10, 2005)

Just convert it to a .jpg. Open it with microsoft paint, then click "File", then "Save As", then where it says "Save as type" select .jpg and you're all set.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Whoops, forgot to mention that part. Sorry.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's is a size reduced shot of my wallpaper. This is one of my favorite pictures that I took at the show this year.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 10, 2005)

Nice one.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks, sometimes you get lucky and get a really clear shot. Always tough when they are moving with a digital.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 11, 2005)

Here's mine!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

nice, evan are you still running windows 98??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

He might just be running XP in Windows classic style or set for best performance, like I am. It gives everything that Windows 98 look.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Windows 98?!?!? I am insulted. Yech, that OS was a POS. I am running Windows 2000 Pro. As far as I am concerned, it is the most stable Windows OS out there.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

Or that too.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

I guess I should have added a wink too. I am in the computer networking industry, and I can tell you that Windows 98 is a terrible OS for networks. It is barely okay for home usage with no networking.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice evan and P-38 Pilot!

I'd agree with that Evan Win98 was a POS. Win2kPro is much better especially for networking. I upgraded to WinXP Pro which I prefer to Win2kPro even though it is a little less stable.

Here is mine. Taken at Leuchars this year (Resized and adjusted in Photoshop to brighten it). Spitfire MKXVIII of the Aircraft Restoration Company low level pass.


----------



## JCS (Sep 11, 2005)

I dont think I've ever seen anyone with so few icons before.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

I like an uncluttered desktop. All my icons are all either in that folder or in the Start Menu, means I can admire my backgrounds more


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm the same as you Gnomey. I've cleaned up my desktop, so the only icons up at the moment are Recycle Bin and a couple of game ones.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 11, 2005)

Pretty nice, NS.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 11, 2005)

It'd look a lot better if had a newer video card. Those are about the best graphics I can get from this old girl and still be able to play the game with little to no stutter.


----------



## JCS (Sep 11, 2005)

Heres my newest one:


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 11, 2005)

Nice JCS!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 11, 2005)

wow 

that's one hell of a pic.........


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 12, 2005)

Its beautiful JCS! I would give anything to walk through there...


----------



## evangilder (Sep 13, 2005)

Is that Kingman, by chance?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 14, 2005)

Great pic JCS!


----------



## JCS (Sep 14, 2005)

I dunno where that was taken, Evan. I just stumbled across it looking for P-61 pics, the site didnt have any description for it....


----------



## evangilder (Sep 14, 2005)

Just curious, it does kind of look like Kingman. But there were other places like Kingman that had similar boneyards.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 17, 2005)

New background. B-52 landing after depolying a yellow parachute.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice pic P-38!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 18, 2005)

I was just looking at JCS's pix. Is that a C119 and an LB30 I see parked there?


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Heres mine.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2005)

Nice syscom3! Not sure I have even seen anyone with as many icons as you!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 20, 2005)

I think somebody beat him


----------



## syscom3 (Sep 20, 2005)

A clean desk is the sign of a cluttered mind, hehehehehe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 20, 2005)

No wonder I can't find anything around here.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

Mine...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 21, 2005)

Woah!! A tragic accident to be sure, but man what a cool picture!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Amazing pic, but yikes!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice pic CC, but that has got to hurt!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 21, 2005)

I know, its an awesome picture of the Frecce Tricolori's flagship routine 

(Just kidding, theyre awesome.)

I wonder what the story behind the pic is anywho.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 21, 2005)

Here's my new background. Its the Blue Angels C-130, Fat Albert.[/b]


----------



## JCS (Sep 21, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 21, 2005)

Pretty cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2005)

yeah i like it!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice one P38!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 22, 2005)

One of these two, in rotation...


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice GRG!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

DE Tomaso...much better looking... 8)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, but the sound that came out of that Chevy 427 was faptastic...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 23, 2005)

Simplicity... 8)


Could somebody clean up the logo for me, by removing the little blue fuzz that's around the badge...?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 23, 2005)

Sorry GrG, nothing can sound better than the 355 in this clip. Or the 360, or the Lambo for that matter...and the Zonda? Awesome.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Sep 23, 2005)

360's sound good on acceleration. The Iso was beatiful all the way from idle to the redline! Beat out the sound from a Ferrari V-12 (1969 330GT), both for volume and sound quality, without being TOO in your face loudness.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2005)

I dunno...Rumbly V8's arent really my thing...Needs a good shriek, like the Vanquish.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 1, 2005)

New Background


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

nice, here's mine..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 1, 2005)

Both very nice. 
Especially yours, lanc.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice one Lanc and P-38


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Whoever made my wallpaper doesnt have a clue about picture placement...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

That's because Clint Eastwood is better!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

No, its because the fool who made it couldnt see that it would look retarded with the bicture covering up the bike, despite the fact theres a nice space to the left. In fact, its annoying me so much im changing it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

do you speak to rosie pearson, by chance?


----------



## JCS (Oct 1, 2005)

I think I might've posted this one a while back, but this is what I have now...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Changed to this...much better.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

Like it JCS! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)

Nice JCS and CC.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

> That's because Clint Eastwood is better!





> No, its because the fool who made it couldnt see that it would look retarded with the bicture covering up the bike


Yes, Clint Eastwood is better......... (time to re-kindle an old thread???)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)

love the new siggy CC..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 1, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > That's because Clint Eastwood is better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he was better, I dunno, but McQueen is quintessentially cooler...


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2005)

> but McQueen is quintessentially cooler...


Will we ever truly know who is/was cooler???

BTW, this is my "wife is out all day" desktop hehe.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 1, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Oct 1, 2005)

Yummy!


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 5, 2005)

Had to join in the fun... 

This is one of my pix taken at the gig last week - 'Mad Bad Dangerous' tour. Used to have a nightfighter pic 'borrowed' from WW2aircraft.net.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice Roy!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

I cant see the wood for the trees!
In this case, the "wood" is the wallpaper and the "trees" are the icons.

Nice though! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 5, 2005)

yes there are rather allot of "trees"  and i must admit "roy on Ruth's" has made me curious


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Besides having 18 windows open!


----------



## trackend (Oct 5, 2005)

Just got my membership through for the Sally B supporters club so its only fitting to change my paper


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice Lee!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Im liking that one a lot! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

I need a new wallpaper. At the moment I am underdecided between one from Tanzania, one from Madagascar, one from Leuchars or one of my warbird pictures. I can't decide


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

All 4 at once!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice one, Lee!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> All 4 at once!


I could do that but it would just look stupid.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2005)

It does look a litle odd.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah. The Sunrise/set or whatever it is is nice.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 5, 2005)

Madagascan sunset. It is one of my favourite pictures from my year out.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 6, 2005)

Further to my cluttered desktop.... my wife and I share a DSL network hence my being able to see her's (but I don't let her see mine.... ho ho some faulty setting in the network doo dah methinks but it suits me to hide my collection of gentlemen's sporting erotica files from her). I use my PC for work and play etc hence the clutter. I often wonder it works at all. Just got me a 300 Gb external hard drive to get some of the junk off the C drive. I am now well on my way to my first terabyte!


----------



## trackend (Oct 6, 2005)

I dont know Gnomey, 
Warbirds Setting the Pace


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> Further to my cluttered desktop.... my wife and I share a DSL network hence my being able to see her's (but I don't let her see mine.... ho ho some faulty setting in the network doo dah methinks but it suits me to hide my collection of gentlemen's sporting erotica files from her). I use my PC for work and play etc hence the clutter. I often wonder it works at all. Just got me a 300 Gb external hard drive to get some of the junk off the C drive. I am now well on my way to my first terabyte!



Jesus Christ, really?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

Warbirds one. One from the gallery (that Aggie found).


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 7, 2005)

Gnomey, any chance you can post that one without the xp background??? pretty pic


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

There you go Blackwatch.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice pic, but I really cant tell whether thats a photo or a painting! Im guessing a painting.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Nice pic, but I really cant tell whether thats a photo or a painting! Im guessing a painting.


I am pretty sure it is a painting (a bloody good one at that!)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Indeed! The Spitfire is incredible


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Indeed! The Spitfire is incredible


Yep it is brilliant


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

Cooooool. I have a new wallpaper.


----------



## Erich (Oct 7, 2005)

take the v-1 out ! it would never be going ove rthe English countryside that low to the ground nor that flat. the spit does look good though

did someone say sunset ? 8) where's my shades ?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 7, 2005)

I could try but I would ruin it so dispite it's inaccuracies it will stay as it is.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 7, 2005)

It might not be accurate, but it looks too cool to pass up. Good one Gnomey.


----------



## trackend (Oct 7, 2005)

Agreed it has to be a painting V1 where not Exocets Its a bit to low.
still a good picy though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice one Erich, I love sunset/sunrise shots, or any interesting shots of the sky for that matter.


----------



## Blackwatch (Oct 7, 2005)

Gnomey thanks, happen to remember the artist?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Ask Aggie08 as I took the pic from the album. I do not know the artist.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 8, 2005)

I got this from Aggie also! Here's my background.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 8, 2005)

very nice, as luck would have it i'm sitting next to my model of old crow right now!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice P-38, I have that one as well


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice pic, should be the other way around though


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2005)

If it were the other way around, we wouldn't have this beauty;


----------



## plan_D (Oct 9, 2005)

And here's mine, it's a picture my friend took when in Montana.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2005)

Mine....


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 9, 2005)

BTW *STEWIE GRIFFITH RULES!!!*


----------



## evangilder (Oct 9, 2005)

Good stuff guys. Love the new sig, d. Stewie rocks!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 9, 2005)

Nice stuff guys.


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone! Nice Wallpaper Les! QUAGMIRE RULES!! Gigidi-gigdi-gooo!


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

P-38 did you know that the wallpaper you possess is a copyrighted work done by my good friend Jerry Crandall, the aviation artist ? Sorry Aggie..........

Les you are going to hate me bud, but Gefreiter Wagners Weiße 5 had outboard 2cm weapons not 3cm's and the background on the knights head is white not blue indicating his 5th staffel. I have a copy of the original colour photo taken of this board upon capture before it had its arms removed and the ugly all red paint job it received later as a hack a/c.small world isn't it ? 8)


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

since winter is around the corner.............heck what else ? !


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

here is another consideration :


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 10, 2005)

Erich, I do appreciate ur correction to my wallpaper, but it still looks sweet, even if it is slightly innacurate....


----------



## Erich (Oct 10, 2005)

yep I will give a AAA+ on the looks of the SturmFw. A nasty hitting bird

heres a pic of your boy Les. One of many after it's capture


----------



## evangilder (Oct 10, 2005)

I like that second wallpaper, E. That first one just looks too cold!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice stuff guys. I agree Eric much too cold.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 16, 2005)

Here's mine- a pretty pic of the Shinden, the canard that almost was...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice Aggie


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks- it's a great painting, I wonder how it would have been if it had seen action...


----------

